# SODIMAC - ICA y alrededores



## alvarobendezu (Jan 24, 2007)

Holas, aprovechando mi viaje del fin de semana me dí una vuelta por el nuevo Patio Constructor de Sodimac- Ica, al q no llegue a entrar porque salí muy temprano a tomar las fotos (7:00am). Aproveché para tomar fotos a la zona de alrededor, q es una urbanización muy bonita y tradicional de Ica, que es la Urb. Luren.








Bueno, como les dije era muy temprano, y solo estaba abierta la cochera y esto es lo q pude tomar, aunque el local en si es grande, ya q es una de las antiguas desmotadoras q hay en la ciudad. 
















Me dí una vuelta por la zona q circunda al Sodimac, que es una de las primeras urb. de Ica y también una de las mas bonitas. 
Debe su nombre, por su cercanía al templo de Luren. 

























Unos depas









Un spa


----------



## egusquizacosta (Mar 9, 2006)

Gracias por las fotos... se ve agradable esa urbanización


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Muy bonita la urb.


----------



## brian_cusco13 (Dec 8, 2007)

se ve piola!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

Si, se le ve muy bien kay:


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Muy buenas las fotos ! Ica esta en el top5 de ciudades costeras.


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Bien por la linda Ica que siga renaciendo y creciendo cada vez más y más

Muy bien y me parece muy bien que apesar de los desastres salimos siempre adelante y nos levantamos de las cenizas como las aves fenix


----------



## lucho19 (Jun 26, 2007)

costa no necesariamente se refiere a k este alado del mar literalemente (esos son balnearios), sino tiene q ver otros elementos como el clima costeño (verano en verano), la cercania al mar, zona arida (en el caso de la costa peruana) y la altitud. asi q ica es costeña


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Ica es una ciudad muy bonita yo la conozco fui varias veces y me quede encantada de la ciudad, espero volver de nuevo muy pronto y verla aun mucho mejor, el sur chico esta creciendo y eso esta muy bien


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Está muy chevere la urbanización... Pero no veo a la tienda sodimac mas que la cochera...


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Buenas fotos Alvaro..!! Yo había estado en esa urb. pero no sabía el nombre..! En un viaje nos hospedó la familia d un amigo y su casa era muy bonita jee!!


----------



## Darko_265 (Jul 31, 2007)

skyperu34 said:


> Está muy chevere la urbanización... Pero no veo a la tienda sodimac mas que la cochera...



Bueno... en realidad no es la cochera sino la entrada. PLOP! pero si es grande por dentro; buenas fotos Alvaro, al parecer me dejaste con la tarea de los interiores...


----------



## nekun20 (Feb 6, 2007)

que linda, tranquila y limpia se ve ica  felizmente esas zonas no quedaron destruidas


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Bonita la zona...como dice nekun, felizmente no sufrieron mayores daños, aunque por ahí vi una pared cuarteada.  Pero en general, me gustó la urbanización. Gracias por las fotos, Álvaro...


----------



## JUANCHO (Nov 4, 2005)

Esta muy bonita esa urbanización iqueña que tiene un parecido a las urbanizaciones de Trujillo.


----------



## LimaLondon (Sep 16, 2007)

Jaja..justo vi ese letrero diciendo que "En Ica, 7 de cada 10 celures son Movistar" Eso no es un monopolio? No es Ilegal en el Peru?

Perdonen, no quiero ser pedante ni nada...pero bueno.

Las fotos estan buenazas. Ica parece ser un sitio muy beuno para vivir. Parece a Lima un poco


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

LimaLondon said:


> *Jaja..justo vi ese letrero diciendo que "En Ica, 7 de cada 10 celures son Movistar" Eso no es un monopolio? No es Ilegal en el Peru?*
> 
> Perdonen, no quiero ser pedante ni nada...pero bueno.
> 
> Las fotos estan buenazas. Ica parece ser un sitio muy beuno para vivir. Parece a Lima un poco


Nah! No hay monopolio. Hay 2 empresas de móviles, cada uno escoge la que prefiere !!

Y sí, Ica es un muy buen lugar para vivir ! Es tranqui, y tiene buen clima..!


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

kaMetZa said:


> Nah! No hay monopolio. Hay 2 empresas de móviles, cada uno escoge la que prefiere !!
> 
> Y sí, Ica es un muy buen lugar para vivir ! Es tranqui, y tiene buen clima..!


Ica es bonita y hay que tener bien claro, que no se destruyo todo Ica hay zonas muy lindas y que han sido bien construidas y han soportado muy bien el terremoto.

Sobre lo de los celulares 7 de cada 10, ya lo creo, en todas las ciudades siempre hay esta publicidad jajaja:lol::lol:


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Deberían arreglar un poco las pistas en esa urbanización. Sobre el Sodimac no veo nada. Ójala pronto ya construyan la tienda.


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Lindas fotos.


----------

